# 1969 tempest and endura bumper fit up problem



## ergo (May 7, 2006)

hi have another problem also , i have a 69 tempest i,m cloning into a gto , the endura bumper fits the original chrome bumper hole pattern on brackets , but endura bumper stays about 2" out from hood and fenders , are there different brackets i need ?


----------



## Rock (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, you need the Endura bumper brackets..


----------

